# I thought I was crazy.......



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 30, 2007)

Watched Ham on the Street the other night and he made shrimp burgers. I had to convince myself that it was okay to process 1 1/4 pounds of shrimp for these. Oh baby were they delicious!

4 burgers ready to go 



Up close they don't look so good  



Needed some potatos also  



Dinner


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks pretty good to me Nick!
Pass the chile sauce! [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 30, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good to me Nick!
> Pass the chile sauce! [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]



Thats washbi mayo!


----------



## CharFace (Jan 30, 2007)

They look great to me!

It's too bad that nobody else eats seafood in my family  

















Ah Ha!!!   Much, much more for me :twisted:


----------



## Griff (Jan 30, 2007)

Nick

Ya mind posting the recipe for the shrimp patties?

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 30, 2007)

How bout not making those in April?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 30, 2007)

I'd say they look real good.


----------



## Finney (Jan 31, 2007)

We'd be calling those, shrimp "cakes" around here.  
Look good brother.... You CAN make those in April if you want.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah Nick, like Cappy said please plan on making those for us in April!!  They look great, perfect diet food fat boy!


----------



## Finney (Jan 31, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Yeah Nick, like Cappy said please plan on making those for us in April!!  They look great, perfect diet food fat boy!



That's *NOT* what Cappy said. :roll:   _tard_


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 31, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



******, you are correct Bill, I mean Finney!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 31, 2007)

Well since Cappy invented me, I have to go with what he says, "No shrimp burgers for you"!


----------

